# Smoking out of crankcase vent



## lilbigtonka

I have my 300 and snorkel end with all vent lines running up....I ran it for about 20 min and noticed smoke coming out of the crank case vent....it even came out after I shut it off for 5 min.....no smoke out exhaust or anything else tho....what could it be


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Idk but my buddies big bear does the same exact thing but i think his is cause he had gas mixed with his oil lol


----------



## kygreen

Water get in your oil?


----------



## jrpro130

someone elses bike did this i can't remember who in the group of bikes we usually ride with, but we said it seems like the oil is burning off any moisture in the motor. It does it only for the first hour or so if it hasn't been ridden in a while. Then it doesn't do it anymore throughout the weekend. 

Grizzly's do it when they are put under a hard load. You can smell the oil and they smoke out of the crank vent...thats "normal" for grizzlies.


----------



## sloboy

Its moisture,,,wait till you drown it. You will look like a freight train!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

So I shouldn't worry to much about it y'all are saying


----------



## jrpro130

Ride it like you stole it! Not losing any oil right? 

Like I said, the yammy smokes pretty bad under a heavy load or pulling someone out. I'm thinking pretty much it's smoking the wet clutch or it's heating up so much it's burning a little oil off...not really sure but it stinks like oil (same as a diesel will if you have your blow by tube routed under the truck).


----------



## JPs300

Agreed on being moisture burn-off. 

The yami's under load is caused by the wet clutch slipping. - Trust me, you'd rather see belt smoke than that, belts are much cheaper.


----------



## Hondaowner994

My 2wd is doing the same thing, after awhile your crankcase vent starts to fill with water from the steam condensing inside of the hose. Then when you mash the gas it's like Old Fateful, blows water out everywhere.


----------



## JPs300

On my honda I have a 1/2" in-line fuel filter on my crank case vent line, helps ensure no debris gets in & cuts out most of the oil/moisture burning smell.


----------



## lilbigtonka

That's smart Jp I might just do that


----------



## 08GreenBrute

yeah I agree my 300 was doing the same and everything I read was burning moisture. on the 300 there is a t that has one crank case hose going to the ground and one to the handle bars, I ran the long one into the airbox like the newer Hondas and stopped the other one up no more smoke


----------

